# The Ominous Black Stripe



## ClammyMic (Jan 9, 2006)

^
Could have been the processing people's fault, or could've been the film accidentally exposed to light. I don't know. As for how crooked it is, that's my problem. I scanned it in apparently crooked.


----------



## ahmbular (Jan 9, 2006)

It's still an adorable picture!!!


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 9, 2006)

I love it....the cat's going "OMG....What does it want?"


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2006)

PachelbelsCanon350D said:
			
		

> I love it....the cat's going "OMG....What does it want?"


that's what i thought too. :thumbup:

oh, and NEVER fully trust the local lab. they even manage to screw up digital prints


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jan 10, 2006)

"The Stripe" has already got it's tail!


----------



## Garbz (Jan 11, 2006)

looks to me like an incompletely advanced film. I have this problem ocasionally if my finger slips off the film advance when i'm photographing. If it's wound enough to lock the advance lever into a new position, but not enough to fully advance a frame I get a photo like the one above.  CHeck the negatives.


----------

